# a site where I can upload (private) videos. not youtube



## mind_games

As part of my plan to combat my extreme disregard for punctuality I am gonna start posting a short vid of me doing the chicken dance everytime I am late. (I've tried to 'just not be late' and 'be determined to be punctual' and its just not working.)

I've never put up a video before so any tips on where I can upload the video to? I don't want to do it on youtube. I just don't have that kind of confidence. Its got to be some obscure site. Ideally a site which has a private video section where only people with say a password can access the video. Does youtube have such a function? I would put up the password on this site so that I know people could potentially look at it and thats gonna be the incentive for me to be punctual. And also its gonna be a lot more memorable each time I'm late and cos its gonna stick in my memory I (hopefully) will learn my lesson quickly .

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## alex291

photobucket lets you upload videos. you can keep it private and then make a read-only password. give this read-only password to whoever you want to see the videos and they can access your photobucket album but cant make any changes to it


----------



## mind_games

thanks


----------

